# Good Use For Broken Glass Insulators And A Ball Mason



## nydigger (Aug 1, 2011)

Here is a  picture of my sun catcher and my Gloversville blob.


----------



## nydigger (Aug 1, 2011)

2.


----------



## nydigger (Aug 1, 2011)

3.


----------



## slag pile digger (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice blob and cool use of the broken glass!!!!!


----------



## epackage (Aug 1, 2011)

looks good, I don't collect broken glass but if I did I would do something similar....Now you need to add some yellows and reddish amber stuff....[]


----------



## nydigger (Aug 2, 2011)

As I find it it will be adjusted accordingly or I have an Atlas Jar I can use for that and use it as a contrast to the blues and greens []. I will take a better pic of it in the morning, sun was setting so the light sucked


----------



## nydigger (Aug 3, 2011)

Here is a couple pictures of my " sun catcher" in better sun light


----------



## nydigger (Aug 3, 2011)

.


----------



## Stardust (Aug 6, 2011)

Great ; ) now you tell me.. lol cool ~


----------



## Jeffsattic21 (Jun 27, 2021)

nydigger said:


> 3.


We’re you able to find out any history on your Gloversville bottle? And what the GSS stands for?


----------

